# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Новый "электронный нос" будет вмонтирован в сотовые телефоны

## olejah

(12:05) 16.05.2010

В США идут разработки миниатюрного экспериментального чипа, способного обнаруживать в воздухе даже небольшие концентрации токсичных газов и других летучих соединений. Предполагается, что чип можно будет встраивать в мобильные телефоны. Также чип можно использовать как радиомаяк для определения местоположения владельца телефона, что может быть полезно на промышленных объектах. "Сотовые телефоны есть повсюду и логично, что чип будет встроен именно туда", - говорит Майкл Сейлор, профессор химии Университета Калифорнии в городе Сан-Диего.

Группа профессора Сейлора в сотрудничестве с небольшой компанией Rhevision создает несколько конфигураций таких сенсоров, каждый из которых предназначен для интеграции в сотовые телефоны и смартфоны. Как рассказали в Университете Калифорнии, в основе сенсоров находится кремниевый электронный чип, работающий по принципу "электронного носа". Когда устройство определяет в воздухе концентрации того или иного токсина, то поверхность чипа меняет цвет. Одним из преимуществ разработки является то, что производитель телефона может контролировать цвет, форму и размер пор чипа.

В компании Rhevision говорят, что по площади "электронный нос" меньше квадратного сантиметра, а массивы нанопор, в которые и попадает воздух для проведения проб, могут быть удалены от самого чипа. Конструкция чипа напоминает оптический сенсор цифровой камеры, которая анализирует свет. Здесь же анализируется запах. "Мы можем проводить анализ на наличие нескольких химикатов одновременно, поэтому нам больше не нужно иметь несколько десятков сенсоров, можно обойтись одним", - говорит Сейлор.

Созданные сегодня прототипы чипов уже с легкостью детектируют в воздухе пары метилсалицитата или толуоловых добавок в бензине.

Разработчики говорят, что чип найдет свое применение в аварийно-спасательных службах, горных работах, на химическом производстве и т д.

http://www.cybersecurity.ru/it/93769.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

ХА, идёшь себе по улице, а тут телефон кааак заорёт: "Вспышка справа!!!"  :Cheesy:

----------

